# iubire și mister



## renatapatry

Buna
Cine ma poate ajuta sa gasesc niste cuvinte din campul semantic al iubirii si al misterului, va rog?
Am scris ceva pt iubire (dor, iubiti, sarut, chinuri duioase, tristete incantatoare) si pt mister(taina, ambiguitate, enigma, secrete, neinteles/neintelegere), dar nu stiu ce as mai putea scrie...
Multumesc ! :-*


----------



## farscape

(Diacriticele ne ajuta, vezi http://romanian.typeit.org/)

Cuvinte sau sintagme?

"Suferinţă tu, dureros de dulce" M. Eminescu. Poate te inspiră  http://des0rmais.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/dureretu-dureros-de-dulce/

Later,


----------



## renatapatry

Si cuvinte, si sintagme... Ca si eu scrisesem (_chinuri duioase, tristete incantatoare_)
Multumesc pentru link-ul de la wordpress; am mai luat ceva idei de acolo 
In schimb, n-am inteles ce ati vrut sa ziceti prin "Diacriticele ne ajuta, vezi http://romanian.typeit.org/". Trebuia sa scriu cu diacritice ca sa fiu mai clara in idei?
Multumesc inca o data pentru raspuns!


----------



## farscape

renatapatry said:


> ...
> In schimb, n-am inteles ce ati vrut sa ziceti prin "Diacriticele ne ajuta, vezi http://romanian.typeit.org/". Trebuia sa scriu cu diacritice ca sa fiu mai clara in idei?




Adresa de net e pentru aplicaţia pe care o eu folosesc pentru scrierea  cu diacritice - care e obligatorie pe forum. De asemenea modul "reply  advanced" are şi semnele diacritice 

Spor şi să n-aluneci în butoiul cu melancolie: Pune ceaţă, multă ceaţă şi flori - "ele acoperă totul, chiar şi mormintele" EM Remarque.

f.


----------



## renatapatry

farscape said:


> Spor şi să n-aluneci în butoiul cu melancolie.
> f.


 Mulţumesc! Cred că deja sunt într-un mic voiaj pe acolo... E o melancolie necesară


----------

